# Horse transport/horsebox hire Manchester



## Bayneddie (13 January 2014)

My friend and I want to do some local-ish dressage competitions, probably about every six weeks or so. Not enough to justify either of us buying a box but we're struggling to find places to hire from or just take us there.
We've hired a small box from Ark, Cheshire/Trevelyan and used Hawkshaws transport before but does anyone know of any others, please?
Thanks


----------



## HufflyPuffly (13 January 2014)

Boothroyden? We used to use him quite a lot, he has a website.
x x


----------



## Bayneddie (13 January 2014)

Thanks, AlexHyde, that looks a definite possibility


----------



## fatpiggy (14 January 2014)

I would second Boothroyden too. He took my non-travelling horse (sedated but she still kicked off royaly) to Leahurst and back safely.  Do Bowlers at Offerton still have a trailer for hire?  Might be worth ringing them too.


----------



## mga4ever (15 January 2014)

H4H.co.uk this is actually prestige horse boxes in Preston. Great service, I used them for 2 years and thought they were great. Also have a good range from 3.5t to 12t boxes


----------



## zimbob (24 January 2014)

Hi,

We've used Kariba Horsebox hire in Altrincham on many occasions and been really impressed with their friendly and professional service, plus the horsebox is dead easy to drive


----------



## Bayneddie (24 January 2014)

Thanks, I think I'd seen them before but they're £15 a day more than most other people as I'd always want to use them at the weekend. Will bear them in mind though.


----------



## RClegg (10 February 2014)

Try arkhorseboxhire.com they are excellent good rates and a lovely horsebox. QUOTE=Bayneddie;12259307]My friend and I want to do some local-ish dressage competitions, probably about every six weeks or so. Not enough to justify either of us buying a box but we're struggling to find places to hire from or just take us there.
We've hired a small box from Ark, Cheshire/Trevelyan and used Hawkshaws transport before but does anyone know of any others, please?
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## RClegg (10 February 2014)

Try arkhorseboxhire.com they have a lovely reliable box easy to deal with and cheaper than most others based in Knutsford we have used them a lot


----------



## Bayneddie (10 February 2014)

Unfortunately I rang them recently and they've stopped hiring out now but thanks anyway.


----------



## RClegg (10 February 2014)

You mean HTT horsebox I hired a box from Ark on Saturday they are still in business phone no 07918 733822 speak to gloria


----------



## Bayneddie (10 February 2014)

Sorry, yes, I am getting confused, I do mean HTT.
I've used Ark before - they're the ones in plumley, right? They were good but it's an extra hour and a half on the day to pick up and drop off afterwards.
Guess I probably want the moon on a stick....lol


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (10 February 2014)

Mustang Equine Transport in Cheshire, they have two boxes and do self drive and also they drive for you too. Very reasonably priced, find them on a Google search. Both are brand new boxes too, very nice. They have a lot of happy customers.


----------

